# Grilled Corn on the Cob (CoC) Dave's Style



## dgilley (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a fantastic way to grill corn even if you really don't like grilled corn.

Ingredients:

Sweet corn on the cob - leave husks on.

Cold water.

Your favorite BBQ sauce

Grill

Submerge the corn in cold water for 15 to 20 min. - Leave the husks on, don't even curl a part of the husk back - leave it natural.

After the 15 to 20 min. soak, place the corn on the grill - medium direct heat. 

(You can add a few soaked apple wood chips to the next batch to experiement with goodness)

Cover the grill while the corn is cooking.

Turn the corn occasionally and check for doneness by squeezing.  When the corn gets a little soft, generally after 20 min, it's time to take it off the grill.  Again, you may want to experiment with heat vs softness to the feel vs doneness.  The doneness is next to impossible to explain in text.

OK, the corn is done.  Take it off the grill and  peel back the husks - I like to leave the husks on but it's up to y'all if you leave it on or take it off.

Put the corn back on the grill and brush on your favorite BBQ sauce.  Be sure to spread the sauce on the complete ear of corn.

Put the lid back on the grill and let the corn and your favorite BBQ sauce get to know each other in private for about 5 to 10 min. depending on how much heat your gill is producing.  Check on it often and turn the cobs once or twice if you wish - you don't want to over cook.

That's all there is to it. Here is the finished product ready to come off the grill.

This is to guuuuuuut for words.













Corn.JPG



__ dgilley
__ Jul 1, 2013


----------



## sqwib (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey that looks great, looks like the ornamental corn for Halloween.


----------



## dgilley (Jul 1, 2013)

It does, but that is the sight of tasty goodness of Jack Daniel's Original No. 7 Recipe BBQ sauce.

The Sauce thins as it heats up which is another good reason not to leave it on the grill too long.


----------

